# my ringneck dove has diarrhea



## *Emmie* (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi ! I am new to pigeon talk. I am an owner of a female ringneck dove who lives single in a cage. She laid an egg this morning and soon after I noticed watery stools that smell pretty awful. ( I had just cleaned her cage) . As this is my first ringneck dove, I researched some and learned that I need to be supplementing with a higher calcium diet. ( she has no interest in cuttlebone or grit) . This is the first time that she has had watery stool , and she has already laid many clutches. Is this dangerous for her? I read another thread that mentioned watery stool is possibly related to egg laying. I also read about egg binding. If she were bound then I am assuming that she would not be making droppings at all . ( Is this correct ? ) I welcome any and all advice. 

thanks !


----------



## *Emmie* (Jun 26, 2011)

to those that read this, she laid her second egg this morning. poops seem to be better .


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

*Emmie* said:


> Hi ! I am new to pigeon talk. I am an owner of a female ringneck dove who lives single in a cage. She laid an egg this morning and soon after I noticed watery stools that smell pretty awful. ( I had just cleaned her cage) . As this is my first ringneck dove, I researched some and learned that I need to be supplementing with a higher calcium diet. ( she has no interest in cuttlebone or grit) . This is the first time that she has had watery stool , and she has already laid many clutches. Is this dangerous for her? I read another thread that mentioned watery stool is possibly related to egg laying. I also read about egg binding. If she were bound then I am assuming that she would not be making droppings at all . ( Is this correct ? ) I welcome any and all advice.
> 
> thanks !


Around laying watery stools are common, things should settle down.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jeff is right. Also, when doves are on eggs, they hold it while they sit on the nest. This causes nasty poops. 

What kind of grit are you giving? (Brand?) Usually they only eat a little bit at a time. My doves do very well on Kaytee hi-cal grit. It has lots of calcium in it.


----------



## Sandina (May 17, 2017)

My white rickneck dove just laid egg. I m guessing that both of them is having watery poop ,although at first I thought only the male is having watery stool. I have given them antibiotics but it's not working, also they don't drink water if i mix medicine with it. The male doesn't coo anymore . I am really worried


----------

